
Stocks are rolling over, Dow falls 1,500 points - zitterbewegung
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/stocks-getting-smashed-143950261.html
======
sctb
Most comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16311632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16311632).

------
Paul-ish
This[1] was posted an hour ago.

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16311632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16311632)

------
indescions_2018
Interesting movement at the close. Rather like a "flash crash" driven bounce.
But on a minutes rather than microseconds time scale.

But after the close. US equity futures have continued an acceleration to the
downside. And Japan's Nikkei index futures are -8% before the open.

Technically the key level to watch is just under $2500 on the S&P500. Any
sustained break below that moves us beyond mere correction territory.

------
yesenadam
"On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. ..anything that
gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."

I can't see how stories purely about money/shares etc fit this. (But I didn't
read the story; why would I.)

------
KasianFranks
Capitulation. Flight to quality will go right into crypto.

~~~
AndrewUnmuted
Can we stop calling these cryptocurrencies "crypto"? That shorthand belongs to
the people developing cryptographic encryption technologies.

~~~
fwdpropaganda
Gatekeeping detected.

[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Gatekeeping](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Gatekeeping)

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

~~~
fwdpropaganda
Is your issue specifically that I posted a link to urban dictionary or that I
posted an accusation of gatekeeping?

~~~
dang
The GP comment was already off topic and predictable—in the sense that it gets
repeated all the time these day—but your response was further off topic,
borderline uncivil because of the accusation aspect, and the internet trope
thing is definitely not something to practice on HN. I understand the
temptation to post these things, but it's a temptation that needs to be
resisted if we're to have higher-quality discussion here.

